# Site East Midland/ Anglia



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Looking for a site not too far from Kings Lynn this weekend 20/22 Feb, preferably with hard standing. Plus would be a bonus not to be ripped off on paying for two dogs.one site quoted £5 each for dogs per night.Wouldnt mind if they were providing something special. Are sites getting greedier, or have costs risen dramatically.
Chris


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

Zack ,I think that site owners are using the dog thing as a way to make money out of owners,fewer people are using site in the winter ,so make the money up,I would leave the two at home /kennels,regards Bill


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

CC Sandringham?


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

If you fancy a really nice site then Eye Kettleby lakes near melton Mowbray may suit - not cheap but a cracking site - google it


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Tezmcd said:


> If you fancy a really nice site then Eye Kettleby lakes near melton Mowbray may suit - not cheap but a cracking site - google it


Gosh  How close is close? I think it is approx 70 miles between King's Lynn and Melton Mowbray.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Kings Lynn caravan and camping park PE33 0QR


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

H1-GBV said:


> Tezmcd said:
> 
> 
> > If you fancy a really nice site then Eye Kettleby lakes near melton Mowbray may suit - not cheap but a cracking site - google it
> ...


Serves me right for not reading the end destination just the East Midlands bit

.............besides 70 miles is only half an hour in a Ferrari!


----------

